# Maltese pups in Boston?



## itsdaydrmer (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum but I have been doing extensive researching in owning a maltese. I even went to a maltese meet in downtown boston briefly. I was curious if anyone knows any maltese breeders in the Boston local area. I know there is toydogs.com and laptopdogs.com but I don't know their location, and they have not replied to the e-mails I've sent them. If anyone knows any maltese puppies availible in the local boston area, please let me know. Thank you.



sorry for the double post, but I just realize that theres a breeders section.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

We had another member on here a while back who became a regular poster and she could not find a top notch breeder in the Boston area after an extensive search.


----------



## itsdaydrmer (Nov 1, 2006)

> We had another member on here a while back who became a regular poster and she could not find a top notch breeder in the Boston area after an extensive search.[/B]



i see, i'm just looking for a regular maltese puppy, and doesn't have to be a top notch breeder. i think every puppy should deserve a chance, and if the pup is healthy, and the breeder (private or commercial) seems to know what their doing, then thats fine with me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280891
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What constitutes "knowing what they are doing". ... just curious.


----------



## itsdaydrmer (Nov 1, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280900
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well since, i'm new at this, i would assume, they answer the questions properly (the ones I should ask to a breeder) and ask if they followed the regulations? but if theres more, can i ask kindly for help? hehe i hear there are nice people in this forum to help


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280905
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What constitutes "knowing what they are doing". ... just curious.
[/B][/QUOTE]


well since, i'm new at this, i would assume, they answer the questions properly (the ones I should ask to a breeder) and ask if they followed the regulations? but if theres more, can i ask kindly for help? hehe i hear there are nice people in this forum to help
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here is a thread that might help.

Questions To Ask Breeders, And Things To Look For


----------



## itsdaydrmer (Nov 1, 2006)

hmm, so how about a pup from local friends? what if I recieve a offer for a free maltese by people who are not breeders, but have maltese pups?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> hmm, so how about a pup from local friends? what if I recieve a offer for a free maltese by people who are not breeders, but have maltese pups?[/B]


What is your inclination of what to do in a situation like that?


----------



## itsdaydrmer (Nov 1, 2006)

check if the pups are healthy? and if the mother and father is healthy?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> check if the pups are healthy? and if the mother and father is healthy?[/B]


How would you do that? Would you pay to have the pup tested for liver shunt, luxating patellas, etc.? How would you determine the health of the mother and father?


----------



## itsdaydrmer (Nov 1, 2006)

i don't know, i guess im turning to these forums for help ?


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

First, welcome!









I, too, am searching for my pup right now and when I first started looking, a while back, I knew NOTHING about responsible breeders vs. backyard breeders--I thought as long as it wasn't from a puppymill it was fine--but finding this forum really helped me!! I'm in Maine so not too far from Boston...and there really aren't any breeders I would feel totally comfortable with in New England. That's not to say that folks here who breed their Malts aren't sincere, or that they don't care about their dogs. But you'll probably be glad in the long run if you widen your search area and do a LOT of research before bringing home a pup.









Good luck! Stick around and you'll be glad you did, and hopefully soon you'll be introducing us to your new Malt baby.


----------



## itsdaydrmer (Nov 1, 2006)

ty, btw have you checked these people out?

http://www.internationalkennel.com/puppies.html


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I wouldn't feel comfortable buying a puppy from these people. It looks like they are brokers for many different breeds of dogs and kittens. Lots of flags. JMO
Tina


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Conscientious breeders usually only breed one breed or maybe two at the most.

That site looks like a broker site for mill dogs and back yard breeders. They may

have a health guarantee but a lot of good it does when you've either had to lose

a pup or give it back for another that may go through the same thing.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I read a post the other day from someone in Boston. If I remember her name
I'll let you know so maybe you can contact her and get the name of a breeder
in your area.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi....I'm in Southern NH. I ended up getting Haylee from a byb....would I do it again....not after everything I've learned on here....but so far she's doing great and we haven't had any issues but she's still just a puppy.

As for toydogs.com....I've met with them and I wasn't impressed with the puppy they showed me....she was 16 weeks old and didn't weigh 1.5 lbs, her face was so tear stained that her whole face was red, she was very timid and wouldn't move when I put her down....they had kennels stacked 3 high with poodles, yorkies & maltese......here's a post I found on another forum about them: Purchased what seemed like healthy "toy" maltese. She was always week, all her teeth fell out, even if we brushed it everyday, and she eventually died at 6 years of age. They also breed lot of teacup poodles, maltese, yorkies.

Lapdog.com .....I've also met with Kim....could never get a straight answer out of her about the puppies that she wanted to show me at other peoples houses, she had 3 different litters she wanted me to look at and they were all at different locations!....I think she's more of a broker than a breeder, at least that's what I've been told by a couple of people.

Take your time and do your research....these little ones are worth it


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> Hi....I'm in Southern NH. I ended up getting Haylee from a byb....would I do it again....not after everything I've learned on here....but so far she's doing great and we haven't had any issues but she's still just a puppy.
> 
> As for toydogs.com....I've met with them and I wasn't impressed with the puppy they showed me....she was 16 weeks old and didn't weigh 1.5 lbs, her face was so tear stained that her whole face was red, she was very timid and wouldn't move when I put her down....they had kennels stacked 3 high with poodles, yorkies & maltese......here's a post I found on another forum about them: Purchased what seemed like healthy "toy" maltese. She was always week, all her teeth fell out, even if we brushed it everyday, and she eventually died at 6 years of age. They also breed lot of teacup poodles, maltese, yorkies.
> 
> ...



What do you know of this breeder in MA area?

Ecstacy Maltese Ashley and Cynthia King
Agawam, MA [email protected] 
There is not a phone number listed for them. 


Then there is this one:
Floriday- Scott & Ilka Halliday
S. Hadley, MA (413) 540-9795

I feel lucky I found two good breeders when I bought Nikki and Jasmine in 2000.
Tina


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I can understand your frustration as I live in Ct. Through lots of reading and research I've learned my best bet will be to go with a reputable breeder and fly to pick it up (out of state). I just went to the Ct pet show and spoke to a couple of breeders there. I learned to stay away from Laptop and unfortunatley Ashley and Cynthia King are no longer breeding, at least for the time being. As for the other one Tina listed, I'm not familar with them. PM me if you like for some on line reputable breeders I've come across.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A great way to find local show breeders is to go to some of the all breed shows in your area. If you follow the link and click on your state, you will find listings for all the upcoming shows.

http://www.infodog.com/showinfo/state.htm

The smaller show breeders will most likely be more reasonable than the top breeders, but you will be sure you are getting a puppy that has been bred to the Maltese standard. Too often people shop by price and end up with a Maltese that weighs in the teens, has a curly coat and doesn't have the proper temperament. 

Taking the time now to find the right breeder, save more money if necessary will be your best guarentee for a long, happy future with this puppy!


----------



## itsdaydrmer (Nov 1, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280954
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am pretty sure 413 isn't even a massachusetts area code. BTW whats a 'byb' ?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

A byb is one is one who is usually very limited in their knowledge of the breed they are dealing with, such as the health issues, genetic factors, or pedigree involved. Their intent is not to better the breed by selective breeding but to just make puppies. For example, Mary Jones might buy a cute little female in the pet shop that came from a puppymill in the midwest. She knows nothing about the dog other than she thinks it's cute and it cost her a lot of money. She gets to thinking that she could be making money doing this, so she goes on a search and finds a male to mate with her dog. She becomes a breeder and starts selling pups. If she makes a few dollars, she may add another female or two so that she can have more pups to sell. 
Have you ever heard the term "shade tree mechanic" used for someone who tinkers with cars in their yard without any training? Well, a byb is sort of in the same category.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280979
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





Yes, 413 is an area code for western Ma. I grew up there and my sister and family still live there. Think Springfield, Holyoke, Nothhampton, Huntington and yes S. Hadley area


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

"BYB" is short for "backyard breeder". Here are some articles you might want to read:

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/NoPuppyMills...d_breeder_.html

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Fair/1901/chart.html


----------



## itsdaydrmer (Nov 1, 2006)

I think it's great that everyone is giving me tips and help so I think I should introduce myself a little.

My name is Henry, and I currently reside in the Boston Area and am a college student. Me and my girlfriend plan to get a maltese pup, but who knows when. I currently live with my family, so the maltese wouldn't just be with me and my girlfriend (who also lives with me) but he would have the company of both my parents and 2 brothers. (who are both in the upper teens). I really want to get a pup that is within a good price range (maybe around a thousand) for me. But I am a bit iffy about the whole shipping a pup to your airport thing. I figure wouldn't it be better for me to choose and play with a pup up close beforehand? I'm not looking for show quality pups or anything, I mean, I would gladly rescue a maltese pup if I have the oppurtunity around my neighborhood. I don't mean to offend anyone but it seems like everyone is suggesting that I should get a maltese pup from a show breeder, and disclude any home breeders and such. Just seems to me that isn't fair for the other kind of pups though. I don't mind taking care of a dog that *might have problems in the future, because thats what being a pet owner is all about right? Cuz I recently had a friend whose pomeranian gave birth to 3 pups, and I still think it's a nice thing, not like "they shouldn't breed". I don't think the owner had intentions of breeding, but since it happened, we all tried to help by making the best of the situation. I personally think if I find the right pup that has a good personality, is healthy, then I am alright with that. I appreciate all the tips and help.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I think it's great that everyone is giving me tips and help so I think I should introduce myself a little.
> 
> My name is Henry, and I currently reside in the Boston Area and am a college student. Me and my girlfriend plan to get a maltese pup, but who knows when. I currently live with my family, so the maltese wouldn't just be with me and my girlfriend (who also lives with me) but he would have the company of both my parents and 2 brothers. (who are both in the upper teens). I really want to get a pup that is within a good price range (maybe around a thousand) for me. But I am a bit iffy about the whole shipping a pup to your airport thing. I figure wouldn't it be better for me to choose and play with a pup up close beforehand? I'm not looking for show quality pups or anything, I mean, I would gladly rescue a maltese pup if I have the oppurtunity around my neighborhood. I don't mean to offend anyone but it seems like everyone is suggesting that I should get a maltese pup from a show breeder, and disclude any home breeders and such. Just seems to me that isn't fair for the other kind of pups though. I don't mind taking care of a dog that *might have problems in the future, because thats what being a pet owner is all about right? Cuz I recently had a friend whose pomeranian gave birth to 3 pups, and I still think it's a nice thing, not like "they shouldn't breed". I don't think the owner had intentions of breeding, but since it happened, we all tried to help by making the best of the situation. I personally think if I find the right pup that has a good personality, is healthy, then I am alright with that. I appreciate all the tips and help.[/B]


As someone who does rescue and has a number of those "not so perfect" dogs come through her life, I can well understand. But, if people continue to buy from pet stores, byb, and those who only breed to produce pups for money, then by doing this, it encourages them to breed more inferior/and or unhealthy dogs. If there isn't a buyer, they won't breed.
I don't think the list is about buying only from those who show (and I am one of those). It is about finding a dog that is healthy and comes from an ethical breeder. Those of use who show are more likely to know the lines of our dogs and we are not just putting two dogs together to make pups. For instance, if I knew that a certain dog had a tendency to produce pups with liver shunt or patella problems, I certainly would not want to breed to him. A "home breeder" or "byb" would not be as inclined to study the pedigrees and know this. 
Also, those of us who show are interested in producing pups who adhere to the standard. We want dogs within a certain size range, shape, coat texture, facial structure, etc. In other words, you would be more likely to get a pet pup that looks like a show dog if you purchased from someone who breeds for these characteristics.


----------



## itsdaydrmer (Nov 1, 2006)

I appreciate all the info. But does anyone know any reputable breeders in massachusetts close to boston? I don't mind driving 2 hours or anything. Are there also any reputable breeders that do shipping? I see in this forum that people don't really trust laptopdogs.com or toydogs.com.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I read this forum only occasionally and very rarely post. But I saw this thread, read the posts, and want to add my two cents worth. I am from the Boston area and there are breeders in this state and in New England who are reputable, trustworthy, responsible Maltese breeders. All of them, however, breed on a limited basis and only occasionally have pet puppies for sale. I share my life with two Maltese rescues and two Maltese that I purchased. ALL of them are HAPPY, HEALTHY, TEMPERMENTALLY SOUND dogs. Regarding Cindy and Ashley King -- they do live in Western Massachusetts and at least as of yesterday when I spoke with Cindy (who happens to be a close friend), they are not out of breeding. They have no puppies for sale right now and no upcoming planned breedings, but that does not mean that they are no longer breeding. There are good breeders and not so good breeders in every state in this country. The best advice I've read in this thread is Marj's suggestion to attend some local all-breed dog shows, see what is being shown, and seek out the breeders or handlers after they have shown to speak with them about their dogs. There are shows at the Royal Plaza Trade Center in Fitchburg November 9th-12th, the Eastern States Expo Center in West Springfield November 24th-27th, again at the Royal Plaza Trade Center in Fitchburg December 2nd-3rd, and at the Bayside Expo Center in Boston December 7th-10th. There are also shows in January in Fitchburg, February in Hartford, Connecticut and April in Warwick, Rhode Island and West Springfield. You are sure to see some lovely, healthy Maltese who were bred by loving, responsible breeders whose goal has always been to produce tempermentally sound, healthy dogs in accordance with the breed standard. I just hope my little guy bred from Champion lines who I purchased from an outstanding breeder here in Massachusetts, then showed and finished to his Championship doesn't read this thread because I wouldn't want him to get an inferiority complex.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi Henry, Welcome to the forum. I bought Haylee from a woman out in the Worcester area...she's the sweetest puppy I've ever had. I mentioned in my earlier post that I wouldn't buy from a byb again...that's because I'd really like to get into showing maltese. As a pet..... Haylee's fantastic and she cost me quite a bit less than $1,000. Here are a few local newspapers that currently have ads for maltese puppies.

Lowell Sun
Eagle Tribune
Boston Globe
Worcester Telegraph

But don't forget........you have to promise that you'll post pictures of your puppy when you get him/her.

Nancy
-----------------------------------------------------------------------



> I think it's great that everyone is giving me tips and help so I think I should introduce myself a little.
> 
> My name is Henry, and I currently reside in the Boston Area and am a college student. Me and my girlfriend plan to get a maltese pup, but who knows when. I currently live with my family, so the maltese wouldn't just be with me and my girlfriend (who also lives with me) but he would have the company of both my parents and 2 brothers. (who are both in the upper teens). I really want to get a pup that is within a good price range (maybe around a thousand) for me. But I am a bit iffy about the whole shipping a pup to your airport thing. I figure wouldn't it be better for me to choose and play with a pup up close beforehand? I'm not looking for show quality pups or anything, I mean, I would gladly rescue a maltese pup if I have the oppurtunity around my neighborhood. I don't mean to offend anyone but it seems like everyone is suggesting that I should get a maltese pup from a show breeder, and disclude any home breeders and such. Just seems to me that isn't fair for the other kind of pups though. I don't mind taking care of a dog that *might have problems in the future, because thats what being a pet owner is all about right? Cuz I recently had a friend whose pomeranian gave birth to 3 pups, and I still think it's a nice thing, not like "they shouldn't breed". I don't think the owner had intentions of breeding, but since it happened, we all tried to help by making the best of the situation. I personally think if I find the right pup that has a good personality, is healthy, then I am alright with that. I appreciate all the tips and help.[/B]


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi Mary....I tried to contact the Kings when I started looking for a puppy. I left two voicemails and I sent a few emails and never received a reply....that might be why that other poster thought they were out of breeding. 

Thanks so much for all the info on the local shows....will you be showing? I'm definitely going to try to make it to a couple of them.

Nancy
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> I read this forum only occasionally and very rarely post. But I saw this thread, read the posts, and want to add my two cents worth. I am from the Boston area and there are breeders in this state and in New England who are reputable, trustworthy, responsible Maltese breeders. All of them, however, breed on a limited basis and only occasionally have pet puppies for sale. I share my life with two Maltese rescues and two Maltese that I purchased. ALL of them are HAPPY, HEALTHY, TEMPERMENTALLY SOUND dogs. Regarding Cindy and Ashley King -- they do live in Western Massachusetts and at least as of yesterday when I spoke with Cindy (who happens to be a close friend), they are not out of breeding. They have no puppies for sale right now and no upcoming planned breedings, but that does not mean that they are no longer breeding. There are good breeders and not so good breeders in every state in this country. The best advice I've read in this thread is Marj's suggestion to attend some local all-breed dog shows, see what is being shown, and seek out the breeders or handlers after they have shown to speak with them about their dogs. There are shows at the Royal Plaza Trade Center in Fitchburg November 9th-12th, the Eastern States Expo Center in West Springfield November 24th-27th, again at the Royal Plaza Trade Center in Fitchburg December 2nd-3rd, and at the Bayside Expo Center in Boston December 7th-10th. There are also shows in January in Fitchburg, February in Hartford, Connecticut and April in Warwick, Rhode Island and West Springfield. You are sure to see some lovely, healthy Maltese who were bred by loving, responsible breeders whose goal has always been to produce tempermentally sound, healthy dogs in accordance with the breed standard. I just hope my little guy bred from Champion lines who I purchased from an outstanding breeder here in Massachusetts, then showed and finished to his Championship doesn't read this thread because I wouldn't want him to get an inferiority complex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> I read this forum only occasionally and very rarely post. But I saw this thread, read the posts, and want to add my two cents worth. I am from the Boston area and there are breeders in this state and in New England who are reputable, trustworthy, responsible Maltese breeders. All of them, however, breed on a limited basis and only occasionally have pet puppies for sale. I share my life with two Maltese rescues and two Maltese that I purchased. ALL of them are HAPPY, HEALTHY, TEMPERMENTALLY SOUND dogs. Regarding Cindy and Ashley King -- they do live in Western Massachusetts and at least as of yesterday when I spoke with Cindy (who happens to be a close friend), they are not out of breeding. They have no puppies for sale right now and no upcoming planned breedings, but that does not mean that they are no longer breeding. There are good breeders and not so good breeders in every state in this country. The best advice I've read in this thread is Marj's suggestion to attend some local all-breed dog shows, see what is being shown, and seek out the breeders or handlers after they have shown to speak with them about their dogs. There are shows at the Royal Plaza Trade Center in Fitchburg November 9th-12th, the Eastern States Expo Center in West Springfield November 24th-27th, again at the Royal Plaza Trade Center in Fitchburg December 2nd-3rd, and at the Bayside Expo Center in Boston December 7th-10th. There are also shows in January in Fitchburg, February in Hartford, Connecticut and April in Warwick, Rhode Island and West Springfield. You are sure to see some lovely, healthy Maltese who were bred by loving, responsible breeders whose goal has always been to produce tempermentally sound, healthy dogs in accordance with the breed standard. I just hope my little guy bred from Champion lines who I purchased from an outstanding breeder here in Massachusetts, then showed and finished to his Championship doesn't read this thread because I wouldn't want him to get an inferiority complex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



I don't understand, why would your little guy be upset ? Did I miss something again







I agree about going to local shows







I found our Indy by calling a local club here in CT. Up till then I had only found one listing for a CT. breeder


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I posted a long response in the original thread which I believe was in the buy/sell area. Did you see that response??

I know someone else responded with some classifieds....my experience with all of the classifieds that I responded to in the area was that they were really brokers but I'm sure that this is not always the case.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> Hi Mary....I tried to contact the Kings when I started looking for a puppy. I left two voicemails and I sent a few emails and never received a reply....that might be why that other poster thought they were out of breeding.
> 
> Thanks so much for all the info on the local shows....will you be showing? I'm definitely going to try to make it to a couple of them.
> 
> ...


Hi Nancy, I do have a little girl who I hope to show but I won't enter her probably until the spring, maybe the April shows in West Springfield. I'd like her to give her time to mature, settle down a bit, and grow more coat before I take her out. In the meantime, we are having lots of fun playing motivational games as I lay the foundation for a future in obedience and agility.

Trying to find a Maltese in the New England area might be difficult but it is not impossible. Our problem is that we have only a few show breeders and they all breed on a limited basis, breeding first for themselves in the hope that they will produce something worthy of keeping, showing, and adding to their breeding program. I suggest to people looking for a Maltese to go to some local shows if there is a Maltese entry and/or go to the American Maltese Association website (www.americanmaltese.org), check their breeder referral list for breeders in your area, and start making phonecalls. Not every good breeder is an AMA member, but many of the breeders on that list, if they have nothing for sale when you call, may be able to send you in the direction of another breeder that they know who may have something for sale. The puppy buying process is not always quick and easy but not impossible, either.


----------

